# Pseudocreobotra breeding



## Isis (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi everyone, I'm new here. I've read topics about P. wahlbergii at this forum and I began to wonder whether breeding of these is so complicated. Had you gotten succesfully and easy copulating Pseudocreobotras? I need a bit of advice cause mine are going to mature soon and I'm worried a little about my only male :?


----------



## Ian (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Isis,

Welcome to the forum  

I have found breeding pseudos really easy compared to a lot of species. My last couple, male was at 2 weeks as adult, and female just over 3. I fed the female literally as much as she could eat...until she was just turining all food.

When breeding I always use a method, which I call the houseplant method..

Just put the female fairly near the top of the houseplant, and put the male about 20cm below. I blow (yes jon, blow) the female slightly, so she moves, but does not walk off.

In time, this attracts the male.

The position they are in, makes sure the female does not see the male coming behind her.

He hops on,a nd off they go  

I dont really care what happens to the male AFTER he has moutned, so I just let nature take it away  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## PseudoDave (Oct 28, 2005)

Mine only mated for a matter of minutes, had many happy little nymphs hatch out anyway, was very pleased  As for what to do, i believe that's been covered. Welcome.

Dave


----------

